# Sling Re-Assignment Surgery



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This RHH frame that MakoPat and I collaborated on needed to become an LHH frame without the need for a long hospital stay or follow-up corrective surgeries.
Lucky for me it seems that when I laid out the pattern for the core (a bigger Dead Ringer) my inexperience seemed to result in a frame that actually fits better in my left hand!? I just needed to relocate the grip coin so everything lined up 'just right' in my hand.
I am happy to announce that the patient has survived and will live on as my Phat Dead Ringer LHH! 
This just in.








For the sake of future conversations around this frame it has been noted to me that this frame would simply just like to be known going forward as 'Phat'.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking solid Mo. Will survive.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

that is one cool looking frame!!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Neat, cool little frame. Good job 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Inspired from the Simpleshot Dead Ringer. I really enjoyed that frame but wanted more meat on that bone! I did nab the actual and original alucore from Simpleshot so I could make myself one out of some exotic or extinct one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Awesome....!!!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That looks awesome! And you know that things never been in a break. Looks a lot like my mini shooter with more meat on the bones. I trimmed it down to fit my hand exactly and have just enough meat for my grip. Yours looks like a very solid shooter that would fit in my hand well.

Very nice, and good luck with switching hands.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is my carbon fiber mini shooter, love this little guy it is my perfect slingshot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the right hand shooters association.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Mo -

Sling Dysphoria DSM 5 - 302.85) is an often misunderstood syndrome. Transitioning from RHH to LHH is a challenge. I still recall the challenges when I transitioned from human to cyborg. While my medical team took the best approach available at the time - it was crude by current standards and I continue to bear the scars to this day.

If Phat Dead Ringer LHH is interested, there is a support group on FaceBook. I can hook you both up.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice work, Mo!

You had to earn good Karma with that one!

Phat is going to be there for you!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Man a great guy and a sling surgeon, you are talented MO


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice save dude


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET. magic mo is slingshot artisan


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone! It goes without saying that I lucked out building the original upside-down! 🤡


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is a wicked little frame 👍👍👍


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I put another frame up for surgery and it has turned out just right. This is in part because I can’t re-arrange the off-set finger hooks without starting over from scratch. The F-16 at $5 each always means that making another won’t divorce me. However, this is my original clone of the Grandpa Grumpy F-16 with the index finger stretched out for a RHH shooter. And now that I am shooting LHH this frame became a thumb-brace offset handle slingshot. I’ve set the fork width at 4” center2center at the fork tips. I have a lot of success shooting this fork. So many great walks and stories with the F-16. I am pumped that it will live on in my quiver. Photos show my before (RHH) and after (LHH) hold. Funny it both looks and feels anatomically correct to the LHH.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

adapt & improvise magic mo


----------

